# Phantasy Star Online 2 Announced! (PC)



## Gutsu (Sep 16, 2010)

Teaser: 


Oh god so looking forward to this. Played the first game on Dreamcast years ago loved it.


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 16, 2010)

When is it being release?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm quite pleased, and very much hoping it will receive a console release.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 16, 2010)

Put me on the list.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 16, 2010)

Hoping its after the events of PSU but more than likely between PSO and PSU possibly.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 16, 2010)

RAWR! SEGA STOP MAKING SHITTY ONLINE GAMES AND MAKE ANOTHER REAL PHANTASY STAR!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2010)

PHANTASY STAR 5 WILL NOT COME YU. UNLESS THE VALKYRIA TEAM FREES UP OR SEGA BUYS LEVEL 5


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 24, 2011)

*Trailer:* [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxqukE7UfLk[/YOUTUBE]

*Images:* 

*Story Info: *


> As reported at 4Gamer, the video Sega showed at the event had a bunch of phrases that may provide some hints about the game's background.
> 
> First, what appears to be the overarching story:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 24, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEEESSSSSSS


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking pretty good, the first one failed me . Ended my subscription within 2 months of the games release ,Or around the end of the first month. Something like that.

EDIT: PSU I'm referring to , sry


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Well to be fair PSU is PSU. Sega seem to learn their lesson with that game. Heck even the portable games for the PSP turn out good despite having parts of PSU in it. They just took the suck out of it.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 26, 2011)

New Trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwDq7K1Ij9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wicked (Jul 26, 2011)

Why does it have to be PC only? O well can't wait for more information about this game. PSO is a classic DC game.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 26, 2011)

Please please please no monthly fee!


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 26, 2011)

What the fuck.
I played Phantasy Star Zero for the DS....that game and this game....look fucking nothing alike.

This game looks sexy.
WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!!!!
I mean newman and humans and robos and shit but wtf, they got mah Jumping in this shit, and some swinging monsters around shit, and dodging is still in but it looks fluid and shit. The fuck. I could...get into this...possibly.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 26, 2011)

life is good


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2011)

This game really looks good but I am not a PC gamer... >.<


----------



## Helix (Jul 26, 2011)

I feel like playing Blue Burst now.

This game won't be out in the USA for ages probably.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Chemistry (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Chemistry (Aug 31, 2011)

PSO2 videos here




Units are back with a visual vengence.



All the info that's been translated


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

It looks pretty but I don't get what they're saying about drops.
Are they saying kill stealing does not affect drops and exp or does it?
If it does, bad move on their part.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 2, 2011)

Character customization looks like its on crack


----------



## Wicked (Sep 2, 2011)

Still bummed out it's PC only....

I don't fuck with PC games


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 2, 2011)

i do when its a sequel to one of the best games i ever played


----------



## Wicked (Sep 2, 2011)

Well you gotta pay extra money just to play PC games. Console is more convenient. I'm a big PSO fan but PC only is only harming SEGA.


----------



## Helix (Sep 2, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Well you gotta pay extra money just to play PC games. Console is more convenient. I'm a big PSO fan but PC only is only harming SEGA.



It doesn't cost that much more than a PS3/360 to build a PC with similar specs. And PC games are generally sold cheaper through digital distribution than buying physical copies. 

Also, most MMOs are PC-only in the first place. Sure, previous online Phantasy Star games were playable on consoles, but their controls and depth of gameplay were dumbed down as a result.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 2, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Well you gotta pay extra money just to play PC games. Console is more convenient. I'm a big PSO fan but PC only is only harming SEGA.



On the contrary, SEGA said themselves that a PC release will be more convenient. Like Helix said, the resources for an online game are much more effective and efficient on PC compared to console.

Also, the game has been made to be compatible with today's low-end PCs. 

Honestly, if you don't have a PC capable of running this game, you should work into getting one. It will simply make your life more convenient.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 3, 2011)

Helix said:


> It doesn't cost that much more than a PS3/360 to build a PC with similar specs. And PC games are generally sold cheaper through digital distribution than buying physical copies.
> 
> Also, most MMOs are PC-only in the first place. Sure, previous online Phantasy Star games were playable on consoles, but their controls and depth of gameplay were dumbed down as a result.



The controls for PSO dreamcast were perfect. Nothing was wrong with it. Using a keyboard makes things more complicated for a game like this.






Chemistry said:


> On the contrary, SEGA said themselves that a PC release will be more convenient. Like Helix said, the resources for an online game are much more effective and efficient on PC compared to console.
> 
> Also, the game has been made to be compatible with today's low-end PCs.
> 
> Honestly, if you don't have a PC capable of running this game, you should work into getting one. It will simply make your life more convenient.



SEGA hasn't been relevant since the early 2000s so just sticking to PC is dumb. Consoles make more sense because PC gaming is dying out. FFXIV was supposed to come out for PS3. It's not like MMORPG on consoles is horrible. FFXI was on PS2/360 and a lot of people were playing it (Including me). I'm a big SEGA fanboy so they should add in Console. Both consoles can handle the graphics and it's not like you need a keyboard.. that's what the microphone is for .


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 3, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Consoles make more sense because PC gaming is dying out.



And cows can fly


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2011)

Cows can fly drinking red bull


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 28, 2011)

TGS Trailer


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 30, 2011)

Delayed until 2012!

Here are some things they are working on thanks to the suggestions from the Alpha Test. A good read regarding game mechanics.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 30, 2011)

Delayed


----------



## Wicked (Sep 30, 2011)

Delayed for the Console version


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Chemistry (Oct 21, 2011)

Mags are in



HUcast, FOcaseal, and HUmarl respectively


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2011)

The trailer for the game has been released.

[YOUTUBE]OZpHxnDX0CI[/YOUTUBE]

If this ever gets localized, it will be the return of starving days and sleepless nights for me.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 31, 2011)

Teaser showing some new things


----------



## dream (Dec 31, 2011)

Can someone tell me what's good about this series?  I've never played it.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 31, 2011)

4-player online action adventure + future.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 13, 2012)

A nice little video featuring the game's crazy character creation as well as some new elements they just added.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 25, 2012)

Alpha Test 2 Start Dates Eastern Standard Time

    January 27th, 2AM to 9AM
    January 28th, 4AM to 12PM
    Feb 1st, 2AM to 9AM
    Feb 3rd, 1AM to Feb 4th 9AM


I'll be mashing on the Screenshot button and hit "Record" as soon as I load up the game.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 27, 2012)

I made a video just to see how it will come out


----------



## Badalight (Jan 27, 2012)

Any news on price?

I need this game...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2012)

Chemistry said:


> I made a video just to see how it will come out


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 27, 2012)

sigh, i would need a new pc and money for it to get localized for one of my favorite series ever


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks better than monster hunter.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 29, 2012)

SEGA took 2 of my vids down, so fuck them. I put up more.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 29, 2012)

SEGA doesn't like you


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 29, 2012)

man the graphics are so good


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Kahvehane (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone else still playing PSO on a private server?


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Chemistry (Feb 4, 2012)

Streaming PSO2 footage @ twitch.tv/gmcustom


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 5, 2012)

Ranger gameplay


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Wicked (Feb 10, 2012)

Where's the HUcast videos?


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 29, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Where's the HUcast videos?


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 29, 2012)

Status update:

-Closed beta begins in around summer. Billing will be talked about during beta.

-Lots of new information coming in March.

-The team has stated that they have speed up production, so expect this game to come faster than you think.

-A 4th race, Duman/Dewman, from PSP2i, has been found through datamining. In the past, the team has said that there is a possibility of another race being added.

-Datamined text information on mags: Mag:Invincible1 through 3, MagHeal, MagShifta, MagDeband, MagShifdeba, MagAnti, MagInvincible, MagReverser, MagPPRegenerate, MagStrike. Apparently there are Mag commands as well.


-Datamined tech list.

Foie
Gifoie
Rafoie
Befoie
Shifta

Barta
Gibarta
Rabarta
Sabarta
Deband

Zonde
Gizonde
Razonde
Sazonde
Zodial

Grantz
Gigrantz
Ragrantz
Resta
Anti

Megid
Gimegid
Ramegid
Samegid
Megiverse


-Datamined weapons list

Gunslash
Sword
Wired Lance
Partisan
Double Saber
Twin Dagger
Twin Sword
Fists

Rifle
Shotgun
Cannon Launcher

Cane
Rod
Cards


Costume art for RAnewearl(ranger newman female) and RAnewm(ranger newman male):


----------



## quizmasterG (Feb 29, 2012)

wow, finally 

this will be epic


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 9, 2012)

Coming to Vita. Pretty much the only major announcement at that Vita conference.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5OMPhKLhXQ&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

Why can't they just make another regular Phantasy Star game?

Those things were awesome. Online? Not so much.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 11, 2012)

It's a great RPG series but honestly, who wants ANOTHER RPG? Not the market!


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 17, 2012)

New weapons for PSO2

Partisan:





Launcher:




Card, with a twist. Spells can come out of cards you throw.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 17, 2012)

Photon Blasts return in the form of mythical-looking creatures(again). This time, when summoned, they will actively fight with you.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 17, 2012)

New teaser trailer:


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2012)

-subscribes-

 I am a huge PSO fan. Glad sonic team is returning to work on one of it's best games ever!


----------



## Naruto (Apr 3, 2012)

Holy shit there's a confirmed Vita version of this.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 5, 2012)

When the closed beta test hits off during the second half of April, I'll be streaming PSO2 at


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2012)

aw wow so that answers my vm I just left ya  

Hope this game has God equips and a ultimate difficulty type mode from pso 1 & 2. Any word on if they are going to implement pvp?


----------



## Helix (Apr 5, 2012)

Do they have plans to bring this to the West?


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2012)

I would hope so, I'm pretty sure they are aware of a western private server of pso blue blurst. 

High fan base people in the west would play this.  
Hell I'd spent mad money on the cash shop of this thing and have like 3 characters.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 5, 2012)

The character creator and benchmark test are out: 

Playing Hunter at the very end of the second alpha test


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2012)

I saw a screenie on the official site.....Can cast(androids) become force users now?


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 5, 2012)

RemChu said:


> I saw a screenie on the official site.....Can cast(androids) become force users now?



Yes, it is true. Every race can play as any class this time around.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2012)

Chemistry I registered for the Closed Beta. Hopefully I make it and we can play together!


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 10, 2012)

Official Art + Official Logos + 500 hours MS paint



Closed Beta Test dates/times: 
Start time: 4/19, 16:00 JST 
End time: 4/28, 23:00 JST


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2012)

I got into the closed beta! we should play together dude.

What ship are you on?


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2012)

> *PSO2 Closed Beta And Mini Guide*
> 
> Posted by Ricardo
> Hello the servers for Phantasy Star Online 2 Closed Beta are now up. There are* five* servers available, Ship 1 through Ship 5. The English community has decided that *Ship 2* will be our base of operations.





helpful guide for anyone else in the beta (lol am me and chemistry the only ones on nf?)

I'm going to ship 2 btw.


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2012)




----------

